

Show HN: Mooqr – Finish your online courses in the right way - waitingkuo
http://www.mooqr.com

======
waitingkuo
Hey guys, I'm the founder of Mooqr and I'm happy to answer any questions you
may have.

\-----

We've observed that most of the online learners cannot successfully finish a
course. We built this tool to allow students to manage their plans and sync
the progress. We'll add another feature "creating a study group" soon. By the
study group, students can share the progress and discuss with each others.
We're eager to help students to finish their online courses successfully.

